# S7420FMTW Refinish (Purple content)



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Oct 18, 2012)

About 9 years ago I bought my first 7, a 2001 MIJ S7420. I loved the extra range, but the "longer" 25.5"scale seemed insurmountable. 
I slapped the NOFX sticker on it. Then in an episode of total idiocy fueled by my unabashed Dino worship, I opened the trem cavity and started dicking around with the springs and tried to tune it down to G. I had never owned a trem-equipped guitar, and it did not end well. Also, the stock pups just didn't cut it for my ruthlessly scooped-mid "tone", so I ordered (and waited 6 months for) an EMG707. But it wouldn't fit, so I had the store ROUTE THE FUCKING GUITAR 
Turns out it was a rather rare model, and I had completely ruined it.





Fast forward to a few months ago (and a few MIJ Ibby 7s later), I got hold of a heat gun and attempted (as a last resort) to remove that damn sticker. Ooh. BURN! It actually melted the glue and caused the veneer to bubble up.  (sorry, no pics of that). So my buddy and I decided to sand the whole thing down and do a complete refinish. 

We bought a syringe and some Gorilla Glue and used it to re-adhere the veneer to the body (sorry, no pics of that). Oddly enough I just walked into the local farm supply store and bought a syringe and a few needles, kind of disturbing since my town has lately been overrun with a Heroin ring. Fucking junkies everywhere. I figured they would have them behind the counter or require ID, but no. My scuzzy bearded viking/biker/satanist-looking ass just walked in and found the cutest girl there ;-) and she helped me pick them out....
Here she is all sanded down and ready to rock.




OMFG DAT ASS!!





So the plan at this point was to stain the top purple, leave that amazing mahogany ass showing, replace the LoTRS-II with a LoPro, maybe get some white D-Activators, and replace all the electronics.
Here she is with a few coats of dye (it was a little more red than the photo)




IN LOVE WITH THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE!




This one is with the flash on, and it looks much bluer than it actually was.




Turns out that even though we masked the shit out of the sides, some dye made its way onto that bare mahogany, and caused a few ugly spots of purple. I was quite enamored with the front, tho. We also (despite a ton of sanding) seem to have missed a few spots of sealer or something, leading to a few spots where there was no penetration (story of my life lol), but it really worked for me. I was super into the ratty, abused-but-reborn look we were getting.
Tonight, my budy comes over with some more dye and talks me into doing a few more coats and covering the back (which was a necessity at this point, as the spots were just NOT coming out). This is the result.














He totally adores the new front color, but I liked it better witht he lighter redder purple. Also, the few wierd spots on the front weren't as obvious. When you DID see them, it had a neat, subtle charm that I think has been lost with the darker dye.





I'm actually pleased with the color of the back (minus the splotches). It kinda works, even though I would have LOVED to have the "bare" mahogany. If I can find a way to hide those splotches a little more, but still let that sexy ass grain show through the purple I think it will be sick as hell.
More updates next week.


----------



## ASoC (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the EMG route, I hate that they don't make conventionally sized pups.

However, that purp is looking great (aside from splotches, but I'm sure you'll sort those out ) Good luck on your project, I'm eager to see how it turns out


----------



## ILuvPillows (Oct 18, 2012)

My heart dropped from those first few pictures, but you've redeemed yourself. It's looking good. Now....gold hardware is a must.


----------



## bob123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pics don't work for me


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 18, 2012)

I think that new purple looks awesome! There are a few splotches on the back though that look like they need to be taken care of. Shame about the EMG route too but I happens.


----------



## bob123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ah pics work now lol. The front looks awesome, but you didn't get all the sanding sealer from the back, that's what those splotches are. Its a pain, but sand it back and get it perfect, you will appreciate it in the long run! Good work so far, gold hardware will kick supreme ass here


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Oct 18, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Ah pics work now lol. The front looks awesome, but you didn't get all the sanding sealer from the back, that's what those splotches are. Its a pain, but sand it back and get it perfect, you will appreciate it in the long run! Good work so far, gold hardware will kick supreme ass here



No, the splotches on the back ARE dye. I wanted the back natural, so believe me it wasn't for lack of sanding. The dye either leaked thru/around the tape, or dripped onto the table. We sanded the shit out of the back trying to remove the splotches, but to no avail. 


Anyone have some tips on how to obscure them?


----------



## brynotherhino (Oct 18, 2012)

A NOFX sticker?


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's a few shots to help me decide which color hardware to use:

Here's the black LoPro from a body I bought a few months ago.







And here's the Chrome LoPro from my UV777PBK (Relax! I'll order a different one, definitely not gonna part out the UV)





I'm much more partial to the chrome one. Thoughts?


----------



## jordanky (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks awesome man, I'm a huge sucker for purple guitars. Would have looked even cooler if you left the back and sides natural!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 19, 2012)

looks great! but do you have any bigger pictures you could upload?


----------



## ILuvPillows (Oct 19, 2012)

GOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLDGOLD!


----------



## bob123 (Oct 19, 2012)

kgad0831 said:


> No, the splotches on the back ARE dye. I wanted the back natural, so believe me it wasn't for lack of sanding. The dye either leaked thru/around the tape, or dripped onto the table. We sanded the shit out of the back trying to remove the splotches, but to no avail.
> 
> 
> Anyone have some tips on how to obscure them?




Im telling you, thats sanding sealer. I've done this a 100 times, and thats 100% sanding sealer. 

You think you have it sanded enough, but that shit penetrates extremely far. The last guy didnt believe me either, but I convinced him to keep going, and it worked out for him. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/204714-ibanez-7621-project-3.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ustomizations/192791-refinishing-project.html


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Oct 19, 2012)

Dude I watched the dye drip off the back exactly in the spots that now have splotches....


----------



## bob123 (Oct 19, 2012)

kgad0831 said:


> Dude I watched the dye drip off the back exactly in the spots that now have splotches....




Thats great. Doesn't change the fact that its sanding sealer you didnt get off. 

If it IS just "splotched on dye" it should still sand off, of you can use whatever type of dye (water for water based, alcohol for alcohol or analine based) to "spread" it out more. 

Using your 20mb image, I circled where spots of sanding sealer are that you didnt get off.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2012)

Who cares? It looks awesome.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Oct 19, 2012)

bob123 said:


> you can use whatever type of dye (water for water based, alcohol for alcohol or analine based) to "spread" it out more.



Now THAT is the kind of advice I was hoping for! For that, I thank you sir.


----------



## bob123 (Oct 20, 2012)

kgad0831 said:


> Now THAT is the kind of advice I was hoping for! For that, I thank you sir.



Haha I'm not trying to bust your balls here. You did a damn good job overall and id love to see I perfectly finished is all.


----------



## Vicious7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Gold hardware on that bad boy or the cat gets it......

That chrome option looks sick too man, it really meshes with the purple.


----------



## Michael T (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking awesome. I vote for the chrome hardware also. 
Keep up the great work man.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 16, 2012)

*First, I ordered some parts from Rich*
5-Way Switch (3PS1VLX91), 5-Way Switch Cover Plate (4PT1S5B), Switch Tip - White (4SC1J1W), Screws & bolt for 5-way & cover.
Scored some white strat knobs from the local store, and had them look into a white Liquifire. I have a (black) D-Activator I'm gonna try, and then look into finding a used Crunch Lab before I buy the permanent bridge pickup, as there is usually an upcharge for white. No sense in buying something I can't use or turn around. I'm totally in love with the Evo in my basswood guitars, and they're all getting white pickups as well, so I doubt I would use it in them.

Up next is the Nut Pressure Pads and bolts, Electronic Cavity cover, Trem Arm, random screws and whatnot. I still have the old pots and jack, and all other trem parts.

The switch cover is only available in black, so I'm thinking about just spray painting it white. We've had some problems with spraying the truss rod cover for my buddy's S project, but we think that's either cheap paint, or cold weather. 
*ANY SUGGESTIONS FROM EXPERIENCED USERS WOULD BE VERY WELCOME!​*

*And now, a Daylight shot.*
This is the same finish as the dark purple above [http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3233854-post9.html], but I sprayed it with some water, threw it out in the sun and got some sweet fuschia action! There is a little running here, but nothing bad. And *yes, Bob123 I DO know there's some sanding sealer on the front* . The veneer is getting thin in spots, and it's too dangerous IMHO to keep sanding. I originally WANTED a kind of ratty look, so this is a-okay with me.  Too bad the weather blows here in Missouri,  as I'd already have this lady cleared, wired and at least playable....


----------



## pondman (Dec 16, 2012)

kgad0831 said:


> *First, I ordered some parts from Rich*
> 5-Way Switch (3PS1VLX91), 5-Way Switch Cover Plate (4PT1S5B), Switch Tip - White (4SC1J1W), Screws & bolt for 5-way & cover.
> Scored some white strat knobs from the local store, and had them look into a white Liquifire. I have a (black) D-Activator I'm gonna try, and then look into finding a used Crunch Lab before I buy the permanent bridge pickup, as there is usually an upcharge for white. No sense in buying something I can't use or turn around. I'm totally in love with the Evo in my basswood guitars, and they're all getting white pickups as well, so I doubt I would use it in them.
> 
> ...



Its dead easy to just make another truss rod cover in any color you want . If you cant get the color of perspex you want just go to a toy store and find something cheap in the color you want and make it outa that.


----------



## pondman (Dec 16, 2012)

That color looks really cool BTW and I agree with the golden gang.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 16, 2012)

pondman said:


> Its dead easy to just make another truss rod cover in any color you want . If you cant get the color of perspex you want just go to a toy store and find something cheap in the color you want and make it outa that.



I'm probably gonna do a white truss rod cover, too but I'm talking about the cover for the 5-way. 






I can't very well make my own, so (AFAIK) paint is the only option here.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Dec 16, 2012)

GOLD!!!!!!!! lol

That thing looks great man, I'd personily leave the spots as I like things that are a lil beat up/different....


----------



## pondman (Dec 16, 2012)

kgad0831 said:


> I'm probably gonna do a white truss rod cover, too but I'm talking about the cover for the 5-way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could but it depends what kind of tools are available to you .
Small belt sander and press drill .


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 16, 2012)

That looks like a story with a happy end in sight!


----------



## Nile (Dec 16, 2012)

kgad0831 said:


> found the cutest girl there ;-) and she helped me pick them out....
> Here she is all sanded down



Wat.


Also, very nice purple!


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 16, 2012)

^^^ LMFAO


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Dec 16, 2012)

You had me at purple content and whate a purple, very nice shade and the finish looks professional.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 16, 2012)

Its $4.00 fabric dye from wal-mart


----------



## pondman (Dec 17, 2012)

K3V1N SHR3DZ said:


> Its $4.00 fabric dye from wal-mart



Did you mix it with meths ?


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 17, 2012)

pondman said:


> Did you mix it with meths ?



Nah.... ecstacy and bath salts


----------



## pondman (Dec 17, 2012)

K3V1N SHR3DZ said:


> Nah.... ecstacy and bath salts



Yeah thats how I did it .


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 27, 2012)

Well the VLX91 doesn't fit, but luckily I have a spare 3PS1SC5 lying around. Even better, apparently I need the VLX91 to do HSH switching, which is exactly what I'm doing with another project. 

Started painting the switch cover today, will update when I get home from work.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 27, 2012)

Was going to say Krylon has a spray paint specifically for plastic that works really well.

The purple turned out great


----------



## tedtan (Dec 27, 2012)

K3V1N SHR3DZ said:


> Well the VLX91 doesn't fit, but luckily I have a spare 3PS1SC5 lying around. Even better, apparently I need the VLX91 to do HSH switching, which is exactly what I'm doing with another project.
> 
> Started painting the switch cover today, will update when I get home from work.


 
What problem did you have with the VLX91 fitting? I have heard that they are too wide to fit the switch cover and route, but can be made to fit by using spacer washers between the top of the VLX91 and the switch cover. I was actually about to order one to try out on an S, so would appreciate any info you can provide.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 27, 2012)

tedtan said:


> What problem did you have with the VLX91 fitting? I have heard that they are too wide to fit the switch cover and route, but can be made to fit by using spacer washers between the top of the VLX91 and the switch cover. I was actually about to order one to try out on an S, so would appreciate any info you can provide.



What you've heard is correct.
The switch cover is fastened to the body with washers and nuts via two posts that go thru holes on the front, right? Then the switch screws into the cover. You can see one of the posts in this pic.





The problem is that the body must be routed to make room for the switch to contact the cover, and VLX91 is a fat beast, what with all that circuitry n shit. The factory route is obviously meant for a 3PS1SC5, as it fits perfectly into the route. My buddy has an S370RRF, with the same cover. I looked at the switch and wouldn't you know... it's a 3PS1SC5. The VLX91 could maybe be fastened with extra washers as you describe, but the blade would be really short. When I tried it (just holding it all together, no screws) the switch tip kept coming off in the 1 and 5 positions.

I consulted the Ibanez parts list for the S7420 and it listed the VLX91 as the correct switch. This is most certainly incorrect. Save yourself some cash (3PS1SC5=$16, VLX91=$32) and just get a 3PS1SC5 from Rich.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for that, K3V1N SHR3DZ. I appreciate the info, though I admit I am a bit dissappointed to hear that, as I need to find a super switch that will fit (or can be made to fit) in order to wire it the way I want to.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 28, 2012)

If you're doing HSH or HSS, a VLX53 should do the trick.

My UV777PBK has one, and Rich says the 3PS1SC5 is in the older UVs


----------



## tedtan (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't want to hijack your thread (even though I feel like I already have), but what I am trying to do is wire a 540S7 like the Suhr HSS diagram. That 470k resistor should allow the single coil and split coil positions to "see" a 250k pot even though its a 500k pot to accomodate the humbucker. I could be wrong, but I think a super switch is needed. If the VLX53 works, so much the better and I'll you a beer next time you're in town.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Aug 26, 2013)

NECROBUMP 

Put 5 coats of clear on yesterday.












DAT ASS 







Hanging in my bathroom lol. Took this with a flash just to show how much the color changes.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 26, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## tedtan (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 26, 2013)

^Can't decide if this demands a slow clap or an uproarious applause...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks great man!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 27, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^Can't decide if this demands a slow clap or an uproarious applause...


 
Slow clap into uproar into standing ovation, then do the wave 

Gold hardware, yes? For tuners, contact Schaller or Hipshot directly, or here;

Sperzel Locking Tuners

Or check out Stewmac. I found this info via Google and the first result was a post on a forum called Sevenstring.org. Never heard of it but lots of info. They have a luthiery section. I'm also looking for a 7 set in gold, the search function of the forum never gets me there but google does.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...94-who-sells-7-string-tuner-sets-singles.html

I'm looking forward to your next update, this looks promising!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 27, 2013)

Japarts...? I think they'll get any combination of Gotoh tuners you can imagine. (that's japarts.ca, BTW)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 27, 2013)

Yuuuus. Love that purple, actually I love all the shades of purple that it shows.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Aug 27, 2013)

Gold tuners aren't that expensive, but the trem.... 
An OFR is o.k. price-wise, but the radii won't match up. 
A gold LoPro7 (now that they finally make them) would be almost as much as a freakin RG8.

I'm gonna keep the LoTRS-7 and black hardware, at least until after I have sated my 8-string GAS.



PS:
Thanks for the kind words, guys. That color-changing purple on the flame maple is just magnificent.
I love how the same dye made the front that fuschia/magenta and the back is almost red.

Just wow. 
I seriously got a little choked up seeing my first 7 looking so beautiful.


----------



## geewhyell (Aug 28, 2013)

Beautiful. Just beautiful. I love what you've done with it. The original S7420's are one of my favourite Ibanez guitars. Can't wait to see it all wet-sanded and buffed up to a mirror finish and put together


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Sep 3, 2013)

... and the switch cover broke during assembly.
Got paint on the threads, which led to the stud breaking off.
#FML


----------

